# Modeling heaven and modeling hell.



## beitou (Dec 16, 2013)

For me, modeling heaven is that first base coat of paint. You have finished the construction, primed and preshaded, prepared your paint mix and then sprayed. At last you see your model looking something like you envision it. To me that first base coat is even better than than putting it down and saying it is finished. Maybe it is the contrast between the rough and ready primer and the smooth base coat but it always makes me realise how much I enjoy our hobby, trouble is I so often start anotherkit and put of second coat, waethering etc.

Hell, canopies, painting road wheels, fitting fusalage halves together.

What about you, what are your modeling heaven and hell moments?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2013)

Heaven - when my hands work properly, and everything can be done at the first attempt. Very rare.
Hell - when my hands don't work properly, everything takes three, four or six attempts - and that's just picking up a part - and the frustration builds to the point of wanting to smash things with a bl**dy big hammer. Fortunately, I wouldn't be able to pick up, hold, or wield a bl**dy big hammer.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 16, 2013)

Heaven..... the research.
Hell.............. trying to pick the colors!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 16, 2013)

Going through the same pain right now, Bill.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 16, 2013)

Heaven is achieving the perfect paint and decal finish. Hell is the fact that I haven't experienced heaven yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2013)

Mmmm......Heaven, getting the primary stuff together and starting to paint....over the big hurdle!

Hell...fitting all them final fiddly bits and breaking something in the process....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 17, 2013)

Hell, wondering and uncertain if the idea, paint or decal will work, and shear hell if it don't, but heaven if it did.


----------



## stona (Dec 17, 2013)

Heaven is having the time to sit and spend some time building and/or painting a model.

Hell is when the aliens come and remove small parts for their own devious purposes.....well actually the parts just ping out of tweezers or haemostats never to be seen again 

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2013)

Heaven - when I can take a sit and working on a model.
Hell - when I can't take a sit and working on a model.

The entire rest is a piece of cake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2013)

All the above!


----------



## beitou (Mar 25, 2014)

Just finished an Eduard BF 110. Hell; trying to work with PE, magazine straps agggh. Heaven, the finished look of PE, seatbelts, control panel, magazines.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2014)

Amen!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 25, 2014)

Heaven is the "cha-ching" of the cash register - knowing that that model is mine.

Hell is no change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Mar 27, 2014)

Heaven ?...Hell ?.....nahhhhh, what you guys have is this ...!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2014)

No, no, no, no ......YES !


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2014)

Bacon ! , Bacon ! , Bacon ! ... who wants bacon ? !!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## dneid (Mar 28, 2014)

Heaven - that first coat of base finish, seeing how nicely the preshading came out, how nice the finish is.......

Hell - LOOOONNNGGGG List
1) ping! Off goes that damned tiny piece to feed to carpet monster
2) Snap! That fiddly bit getting broken right as you are finishing. One of these days I am going to learn to wait until THE VERY DAMNED END to glue on the radio mast!
3) Smooging that final decal trying to get it in perfect place AFTER you have the micro sol on.
4) Splat! The spooge flying from your airbrush as you try to get that last little spot nailed (thin the damned paint and keep the brush clean).
5) Screech - that slip of the FRESH xacto blade as you are trying to trim that mask on the canopy (love Future for that)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 28, 2014)

heaven - having a decent pile of kits to choose from

hell - not having any space or time to build any !

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2014)

rochie said:


> heaven - having a decent pile of kits to choose from
> 
> hell - not having any space or time to build any !



Summed up nicely!


----------



## Westfield Charlie (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, Yes, YES! And a special circle of hell- looking for that "pinged" piece and the dog comes over wagging his tail, finds it and eats it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Mar 29, 2014)

Heaven _ getting the model 90% finished and no major stuff ups.

Hell. Always without fail, that last 10% of the build.


----------



## Rogi (Mar 29, 2014)

I guess for Kits and PE it would be

Heaven- Having the kit and Photoetch match perfectly  

Hell- 1. Having just the PE but no kit :O (or vice versa) only finding one or the other when you traded or sold it  2. PE not matching properly to a kit it was designed for 


Canopies I could go on pages for heaven and hell  so I won't go there for now hehehe.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2014)

Heaven 1: Find by accident, at a great price, the kit that you've wanted for ages...
Heaven 2: Find pics, plenty of info (code and serial etc., etc.) of a kit that you'd really like to build...

Hell 1: No Heaven 1 or 2...
Hell 2: Being too tired from work, to be able to build...
Hell 3: One month after you've finished your project, it's released, in the version that you've just done, as injection model...
Hell 4: That famous *ping* part just disappear, with no other noise, as if sucked into a parallel universe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 31, 2014)

heaven, finding 4 of the same kit on e-bay that you have been wanting for a while.

hell, all 4 go for far more than you are willing to pay !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2014)

What are you looking for Karl?


----------



## parsifal (Apr 1, 2014)

> Hell 4: That famous *ping* part just disappear, with no other noise, as if sucked into a parallel universe...



never a more true word has been spoken


----------



## rochie (Apr 1, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> What are you looking for Karl?



1/48 Buccaneer, was 4 on eBay all Airfix all went for over £30 + £7.50 postage.

Didn't want to pay that much for an old kit that is quite difficult to build !

Hope rumours of kittyhawk bringing out a new tool version come true.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep, those Buccs went for big bucks - I was 'watching' a couple on Karl's behalf. It'll be good to see a new kit that fits properly - I still have the shudders when I remember my (still not quite finished!) build.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2014)

You really don't need that headache Karl....after Terry's on going battle with one...


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> You really don't need that headache Karl....after Terry's on going battle with one...



probably not !
though i would like one to add to my line up of major RAF types in Grey/Green cammo !


----------



## parsifal (Apr 3, 2014)

thus far i think the 'ping" of lost parts at the critical moment is getting the most support

makes us all just a bunch of "losers" (literally) I guess


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2014)

There should be a support group!


----------



## beitou (Apr 3, 2014)

Or a helpline, at premium rates of course.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2014)

Maybe the problem could be solved by making 'pingable' parts smell of bacon ................. could track them down easier then !


----------



## beitou (Apr 4, 2014)

Or the dog could get to them quicker.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2014)

If I had a dog, and it got there quicker, it would be a was dog !


----------



## rochie (Apr 5, 2014)

heaven, getting my workbench back in a week or so !


hell, trying to decide which kit to build first, keep changing my mind every five minutes !!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2014)

Jaguar Karl. Or maybe the Javelin ... no, make it the Jaguar. But then there's always the Hawk ......


----------



## rochie (Apr 5, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Jaguar Karl. Or maybe the Javelin ... no, make it the Jaguar. But then there's always the Hawk ......


Lightning, Hunter, Tornado....... oh wait the Vampire !!!!!

then there is always the WW2 stuff, RAF P-47's, P-51, Hurricanes, Spitfires, Wicks 109's !

plastic temptress why do you tease me so ????


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2014)

Make a poll, whatever we vote for, you'll have to build!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2014)

I can see long discussions taking place over the BBQ and a few beers at the camp site at Fowlmere - especially as I'm in a similar position. Or will be, just as soon as I can get the commission builds finished, and when my bl**dy hands start working again!
Just _*why*_ do we keep buying more kits, when we already have a lifetime supply waiting to be built !??!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Just _*why*_ do we keep buying more kits, when we already have a lifetime supply waiting to be built !??!!!



It's a curse mate...there is always another one you just have to have...


----------



## rochie (Apr 5, 2014)

Airframes said:


> I can see long discussions taking place over the BBQ and a few beers at the camp site at Fowlmere - especially as I'm in a similar position. Or will be, just as soon as I can get the commission builds finished, and when my bl**dy hands start working again!
> Just _*why*_ do we keep buying more kits, when we already have a lifetime supply waiting to be built !??!!!


I am sure there will mate.
Defiantly want to do an RAF jet with a quicker build thrown in for good measure


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2014)

Trumpeter (?) doesn't help either with their new, upcoming 1/48 Westland Whirlwind, need/must buy one (at least), for the bird that was flown by a Swede.....

Oh how we suffer.....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2014)

You all remember that I said I wasn't going to buy any more kits, apart from the forthcoming Revell RAF Ventura, and the Airfix Gnat?
Well ... er.. ahem !
I was wrong - just won a Hasegawa Hurricane!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## beitou (Apr 6, 2014)

That looks like,.... oh it is, my Eduard 110 loop areal, 2 weeks after it went ping, Heaven. Hell, Oh bugger it is going to mess my paint job up putting it on.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 6, 2014)

I'll call this Modeling Limbo untill I get it all organized after the major part of our move is complete!

Now I can use the one I built, center, for big birds, and all the 48th scale in the Ikea Billy cases. All my model stores are in the bottom of the Billy cases!!!! It will be heaven.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2014)

Sounds Good Bill! ...looks good too!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2014)

I agree. Have you got the aircraft that goes on the other end of that prop Bill?


----------



## N4521U (Apr 8, 2014)

Story behind that prop is....
the instructor of the A&P school who taught the Wood, Fabric and Dope section that I got myself into needed a sign for his little business. When I delivered the sign, "now I don;t have much money" was the old song I got. He had replaced a prop on a Chief, this was the Old one. Six months, one flight. The plane sat out in the weather, never covered the prop and it became unserviceable, it started de-laminating. So it became Mine!

I'm liking my little set-up.

Another week and I'll be back on this bird. Wall painting is getting in the way!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice one Bill. I got a glass fiber cast from a prop in a similar way. The guy was making them, finishing them in the colours of the owner's aircraft with a clock set in the boss, and I got the prototype.


----------



## Bernhart (Apr 9, 2014)

putting together a beautiful aircraft, then realizing you forgot to put in the joystick.....


----------



## beitou (Apr 9, 2014)

Bernhart said:


> putting together a beautiful aircraft, then realizing you forgot to put in the joystick.....



I feel your pain.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2014)

Bernhart said:


> putting together a beautiful aircraft, then realizing you forgot to put in the joystick.....



This isn't a tragedy... use tweezers.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 9, 2014)

Put another antennae on it and call it an RC aircraft!

just sayin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2014)

Or maybe it's the latest 'thought transference control system' aircraft ...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Apr 17, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Or maybe it's the latest 'thought transference control system' aircraft ...............



That would be my little woman's control over me! She thinks I should KNOW what she wants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's my modeling heaven finally. I added a glass shelf top and bottom of the top section, they're all 6" (150mm) apart, just right. Now I have room for maybe 20-24 more. Using the glass center case for working models and finished biggens. Amazing how much I can fit in the bottom sections of the wood cases. All my spares, tools, paint and containers with parts of underway kits. 

Closet in the spare room we put shelves in the hanger section. I have two, and they are 36"x18" (900x450mm) enough for all me Other stuff. We are liking our new digs.

Still at the end of the dining room table. But I can clear it in a flash for guests and dinners.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2014)

real nice setup Bill..


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2014)

Sure is !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2014)

Yep....


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 17, 2014)

Beautiful setup Bill. I wish I could have all my stuff neatly the same room. I don't even have it in the same state.


----------

